# Scooped up a PM9 this yesterday, noisy trigger?



## ClayBreaker08 (Sep 9, 2008)

So I've been looking into getting a PM9 for about 2 months now, and I decided to go get one yesterday. I had originally planned on getting the silver matte model, because the price is significantly cheaper....though I'd rather have the black parkerized model because its harder for the bad guy to see it coming. I got there, got excited, and well.........here she is :mrgreen:
And you guys were right, these things are TIGHT! I went and got two boxes of Winchester White Box range ammo today, and will take her out next weekend to see how she does.

QUESTION FOR YOU PM9 OWNERS: I've never heard such a noisy trigger. I don't know if its just because the gun is new, and the trigger tension is still so tight, but when I pull the trigger I can REALLY hear the spring expanding and contracting from within the gun. Has this been the same with everyone else who has bought this weapon? I know there is a break in period, so hopefully after next weekend, the noise will go away, and the trigger will be silent. But thanks for answering my question.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I never noticed any trigger/spring noise on mine. I guess I didn't listen that close when shooting it the first time. :smt083 It now has around 400 rnds through it and it makes no trigger noise now.


----------

